# Commissioned pens



## Don Ratcliff (Aug 20, 2016)

I was asked to make 3 pens that had African wood and hawaiian woods. The company is WISN and their logo is a squiggly line. They are gifts from this hawaiian company for people visiting from Africa. I think I nailed it myself, still need to deliver to find out...

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 9 | Way Cool 8


----------



## Tony (Aug 20, 2016)

Those are dam nice Don. Forgive my ignorance but what are the woods? Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Aug 20, 2016)

Tony said:


> Those are dam nice Don. Forgive my ignorance but what are the woods? Tony


African black wood and CK, coffee is the white. The kit is 24k and gun metal gatsby from psi.


----------



## NYWoodturner (Aug 20, 2016)

I think I agree with you Don. Nicely done! Too bad you didn't have any nicer woods to work with

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Aug 20, 2016)

NYWoodturner said:


> I think I agree with you Don. Nicely done! Too bad you didn't have any nicer woods to work with


From your lips to @Kevin ears...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Kevin (Aug 20, 2016)

No shite those are freaky nice. Never been a fan of those kits but what you did with them overshadows all that non-wood. Beautimous!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## deltatango (Aug 20, 2016)

Excellent work Don -looking great!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 20, 2016)

Wow man.....those are suh-weeet!! Nicely done sir.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Wildthings (Aug 21, 2016)

Very Nicely Done Don! They should be extremely happy to get them.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Sprung (Aug 21, 2016)

Very nicely done!


----------



## Az Turnings (Aug 21, 2016)

Those are amazing. Nicely done! @Don Ratcliff

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Aug 21, 2016)

Sprung said:


> Very nicely done!



Notice the background?


----------



## Sprung (Aug 21, 2016)

Don Ratcliff said:


> Notice the background?



Who wouldn't? It's a very nice piece. What is it?


----------



## Nature Man (Aug 21, 2016)

Those are beauties! Home run for sure. Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Blueglass (Aug 21, 2016)

Coffee as in provides coffee beans for the wood. That is awesome, originating in Ethiopia with one of the finest varieties grown on Kona and it provides contrast to 2 stunning woods. VEry cool. Beautiful Pens Don!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## CWS (Aug 21, 2016)

Kevin said:


> No shite those are freaky nice. Never been a fan of those kits but what you did with them overshadows all that non-wood. Beautimous!


So what is your favorite pen kit @Kevin? Just in case I want make you a pen.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Kevin (Aug 21, 2016)

CWS said:


> So what is your favorite pen kit @Kevin? Just in case I want make you a pen.



In that case it's like my favorite beer - free beer. 

My pappy said never look a gift horse in the mouth so anyone kind enough to sends me a pen I automatically love it.

Reactions: Like 2 | Sincere 1 | Creative 1


----------



## rdabpenman (Aug 22, 2016)

Very well  done.

Les

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 23, 2016)

Way cool!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Spinartist (Aug 23, 2016)

Very nice Don!!! That curly Koa is too cool!!


----------



## GeorgeS (Aug 30, 2016)

Curly Koa....mmmmmmmmmm! Very nicely done sir!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

